# Jig heads (and a trophy pic)



## FishingBuds (Mar 30, 2008)

well I told myself last year I would try'em so these last two days I picked up some football and round head jigs.

Water was cold, 51 Friday and 48 saturday. I worked with the football head 1/8 oz first, it hung'up a little for me, found out later they are more suitable for rock bottoms, I was in alot of down fall trees and old grass. 

Saturday I picked up the round head ones. did the Arkie jerky heads 1/8oz and what a differance. Did not get hung up once. Man I pulled it thru some rough stuff, took my time with it. It felt like I was a pro on a show :lol: 

I liked how they have the bait hook up, they have two wires that you just stick thru the bait, nice for me( a beginner) for jig starten 8) 

I admit, I've been missing it-but I found a new love


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

i like a 3/8 oz. round head gig on 12 lb. test trilene xt. i use a silicone skirt and a jig head with a multy strand nylon weed gaurd. trim the weed gaurd to where it just cover the hook point about i/16 of an inch. i then remove half the bristles in the weed gaurd. the bouyancie of the line and the skirt combined with the weed gaurd make it an excellent bait around brush piles.standing timber and boatdocks. hope you can use this.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

i must add that i use a zoom super chunk or zoom pro chunk on every jig i put in the water.


----------



## redbug (Apr 5, 2008)

I am a jig junkie!!! I pitch jigs most of the time and also use zoom big salty chunks. Mt go to jig is made by lunker lure I buy the in bulk while I'm out in ILLINIOS on vacation
jig fishing can produce when nothing else will

good luck
Wayne


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip slabmaster

Took the wife yesterday with us and showed her how to use a spinning rod with a 1/8 Jig head & 5" salty trick stick by Alluring Baits

I'd say she did fine














That was fun, she caught it about 2:45pm. we just got done with a picninc and bam things got intresting fast. She out did us all day (I didn't get nothen, exsept fix all tangles and back lash, thats ok whats husbands and fathers for  ) Lord thank ya for nature


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice report! What kind of jig heads are those?


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 6, 2008)

Well did the Arkie jerky heads 1/8oz and what a differance. I liked the hook up, they have those wires that you just stick thru the bait, nice for me(beginner)

Picked up the renegade standup heads with weedgard, can't wait to try'em 

Like I said just begining on them


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 6, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> I'd say she did fine


 :shock: Yeah, I'd say so. Nice bass!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 6, 2008)

That is definately a whopper because everyone knows, it takes two hands to handle a whopper. :lol:

Gawd, I slay me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome job!! Those jigs can be tough to fish so ............hats off 2 u !!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice catch! 8)


----------

